# Wicking tips and tricks



## Spongebob (10/10/20)

alrighty peepz, share a bit of your wicking tips an tricks? I see all these gorgeous wicking bubbles and it makes me jealous.... I always have to jump around, hop up and down and jump all kinda hoops to get an inkling of a wick bubble and I am tired of not being able to take a longer than 5 second puff without tasting burnt cotton??? 

I have watched many reviews, tried different methods, I do comb my cotton, etc.? this is not just on one Rta but all of mine???

Thanx 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CJB85 (10/10/20)

I think the gear will have quite an influence on what tips you receive, what are you working with?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob (10/10/20)

CJB85 said:


> I think the gear will have quite an influence on what tips you receive, what are you working with?


Russian fusion, skyline, aegis boost and vapefly galaxies 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheSubieVaper (10/10/20)

I thin out my cotton with most of the tanks I Wick (reload , Zeus X , kelpie , rebirth) and then I don’t let the cotton go all the way to the bottom of the wicking channel 

I used the Scottish roll method in the past as well , it can work well in certain tanks 

but posting what rta you are dealing with would help a lot so that people on the forum can help with their personal experience / knowledge

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## THE REAPER (10/10/20)

Thinner cotton so it does not choke the tighter it is inside the coil the longer it will take to wick so try thinner inside the coil itself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dreadside (10/10/20)

Spongebob said:


> alrighty peepz, share a bit of your wicking tips an tricks? I see all these gorgeous wicking bubbles and it makes me jealous.... I always have to jump around, hop up and down and jump all kinda hoops to get an inkling of a wick bubble and I am tired of not being able to take a longer than 5 second puff without tasting burnt cotton???
> 
> I have watched many reviews, tried different methods, I do comb my cotton, etc.? this is not just on one Rta but all of mine???
> 
> ...



Thats why I use drippers! 

But on a serous note every RTA has it's own way it wants to be wicked, i don't think there is a one size that fits all, that is just the way it is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Jacques3Fox (10/10/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Thinner cotton so it does not choke the tighter it is inside the coil the longer it will take to wick so try thinner inside the coil itself.



This is a valid point! I use the Destiny RTA and although it give amazing flavor, the cotton does not last long before getting that burning taste...

I will try tonight with thinner cotton and see if it helps.

EDIT: that said, I am using 2.5mm ID coils

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spongebob (10/10/20)

Thanks peoples, I think what I'll do is post some pics? 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/10/20)

Spongebob said:


> Thanks peoples, I think what I'll do is post some pics?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


For sure. Post some pics of all the different decks you're using and I'm sure we can get you all bubbly in no time!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jacques3Fox (11/10/20)

Jacques3Fox said:


> This is a valid point! I use the Destiny RTA and although it give amazing flavor, the cotton does not last long before getting that burning taste...
> 
> I will try tonight with thinner cotton and see if it helps.
> 
> EDIT: that said, I am using 2.5mm ID coils



Just a follow-up... I went through about 4 tanks now and NO DRY HITS!! The cotton did the trick for me so far. I halved the density of cotton in my RTA so that it goes through the coil fairly loose, so I guess the juice now siphons much easier..! AWESOME!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Spongebob (11/10/20)

Wow thanx,will try that. I have always wicked with the understanding that cotton should be tight in the coil? Tight enough just to not tip the mod over when pulling on the wick?

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jacques3Fox (11/10/20)

Spongebob said:


> Wow thanx,will try that. I have always wicked with the understanding that cotton should be tight in the coil? Tight enough just to not tip the mod over when pulling on the wick?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk



The way I did it is that it should go through the coil fairly easy, not too tight and also not too loose. Another thing is to not make the wicks too long inside the juice ports i.e. do not stuff too much cotton inside. It allows for easier juice siphoning.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## THE REAPER (11/10/20)

Jacques3Fox said:


> Just a follow-up... I went through about 4 tanks now and NO DRY HITS!! The cotton did the trick for me so far. I halved the density of cotton in my RTA so that it goes through the coil fairly loose, so I guess the juice now siphons much easier..! AWESOME!


I am glad you came right bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (11/10/20)

I have lately being separating my cotton quite a bit and then doing the Scottish roll thing. I find it helps with those tanks that need to be fed, Like my Wasp Nano and Recurve dual. I also like to "comb " my cotton. Not thin it out too much but just to make sure there are no "speed bumps"

The only dry hit I have ever had was with mesh. OMG never again, bluurrgghh

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spongebob (11/10/20)

Pic 1, wick and coil of aegis boost






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

